
Ask HN: Please complete a one minute survey about education - nikita_astakhov
https://story-board.pro/x
======
geuszb
This is a badly designed survey. Why would I give you my name before even
knowing what for?

~~~
nikita_astakhov
Ok, no worries. Now it is anonymous.

~~~
jaclaz
Sure:

>Your Twitter account URL

Also:

>Excited? Notify on launch?

Are seemingly two different questions, one might be excited and still don't
want to be notified of launch or vice-versa one could be not excited but still
interested in being notified of the launch.

~~~
nikita_astakhov
Thank you for the help. This make sense.

